# High Peaks NOAA forecast



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/point/ for Killington 4000 feet up not looking to good. 

THE FORECAST FOR KILLINGTON PEAK, VERMONT AT 4,235: LAST UPDATED AT 1017 AM EDT WED OCT 30 2013  .REST OF TODAY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW. HIGH AROUND 35. WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH.  .TONIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY. LOW AROUND 34. WEST WINDS 20 TO 25 MPH.  .THURSDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE MORNING...THEN SHOWERS LIKELY IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGH AROUND 52. SOUTHWEST WINDS 20 TO 25 MPH...INCREASING TO 35 TO 50 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON.   DETAILED FORECAST DATA:  DATE             WED 10/30/13      THU 10/31/13 TIME (EDT)       06 09 12 15 18 21 00 03 06 09 12 15 18 TEMP (F)               28 29 32 34 35 38 41 44 46 46 50 WIND DIR                W  W  W  W  W  W SW SW SW SW SW WIND SPD (MPH)         11 13 20 26 24 21 20 20 31 44 49 SKY COVER (%)          98 88 67 50 47 44 55 86 OB OB OB WIND CHL (F)           18 18 20 21 23 27 32 36 36 35 40 PROP PRECIP (%)        32  2  2  2  2  4  4 21 32 61 77 SNOW AMT (IN)           T     0     0     0     0     0


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain, rain go away.


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

This was talked about in another thread - When will Killington Open Top to Bottom.  That said it happens every year and the north ridge area gets icy because of refreeze and their focus on making snow on other trails!  Never fails or always fails depending on perspective!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

dlague said:


> This was talked about in another thread - When will Killington Open Top to Bottom.  That said it happens every year and the north ridge area gets icy because of refreeze and their focus on making snow on other trails!  Never fails or always fails depending on perspective!



I know I just want cold temperatures to return.


----------

